# Excavating Contractor



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Does anyone remeber the "Excavating Contractor Magazine" It was kind of a Mom and Pop magazine. It had stories on the everyday type guy. Showed some of their equipment. It had "the excavators wife" article each month.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Can't say that I recall ever seeing that magazine, Nick.

But that Excavators wife section sounds so hot.:devil2:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

yeah, great read, but it just quit coming. what happened to it denick?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Were the wives naked ?

On 2nd thought, I prolly don't want to see 99% of them naked.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

rino1494 said:


> Were the wives naked ?
> 
> On 2nd thought, I prolly don't want to see 99% of them naked.


But when ya get to be Nicks age ya start looking at everything.:laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

day,

I don't know what happened to it. as you said it just stopped. Maybe we could get Joe to start it up, now that he is in his latter years?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick,
How ya doing? I used ladders much more years ago, when I was doing roofing and siding.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

LATTER, Joe, Latter. Like you in your OLD age.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

I am sure this isn't the rag you were thinking of, but if your looking for a trade mag try this. Grading & Excavating Mag


----------

